# Seasonal Color Change



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I feel like this topic has come up quite a bit lately or at least be an influence in skewing the colors of queries that have been posted over the last few months. Sooo since I was having my own little photoshoot today, I decided this might be beneficial for everyone, starring my own mare Abby. She is an 8 year old buckskin SPB Paint.

Typical summer coat from last July and September 2010, respectively. Fairly bright gold. 

















Fall coat. Getting darker. Somewhat orangey.









Winter. Suddenly becomes part grizzly bear. And this picture does not do justice to the shade of orange this horse turns. Once I did not recognize her in her stall because I only saw her back and thought it was a sorrel horse.









Spring during shedding. I have already brushed out a lot of her winter coat, so this is lighter than she was a couple weeks ago. She sheds out sooty-looking. Looks absolutely filthy, but it is dark brown hairs all over her back, neck, jaw, and butt. 

















The dark hairs lighten up/shed out and we start the process over again. I hope this example shows how much a coat can change over the course of a year.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's beautiful. I love her when she's sooty. My favorite shade of buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Pretty sure that Abby needs a long spell... in Australia...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol: Only if you can work on her collection while loping, Chiilaa. I took about 250-300 pictures of her running around that paddock and a good chunk of them are all strung out like a dumb giraffe. Guess I know what we're going to try to do over the summer.. Or really, we'll both come visit. I would love to visit Australia.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure. I will work on that. Promise. Honest. Send her on over


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mona does the same thing. UGH!


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Changing colors*

She changes quite a bit!! 

I had a sorrel horse named Pie that was a very bright red in the winter, but as he shedded into his summer coat, he turned a dark chocolatey brown  He was my baby!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

It's funny, in the fourth picture - the grizzly bear one - she doesn't look like the same horse. Not the colour - the head. Something about the profile? Anyway, she's lovely. 
As the owner of a sooty buck(brown?)skin, I am now super-curious to see what my mare does in terms of colour changing. Until now she's been reasonably constant, but it's true I haven't seen her through winter yet. She's darker than Abby, but who knows? Maybe she'll turn orange too...


----------

